# Quickest way to get querkle?



## Relentless999 (Jun 2, 2009)

I need to get querkle seeds asap. i know most places require u to send a money order or cash, but that takes time to get there and then time for them to ship it.. does anyone do cards or paypal or money wire where they can ship out quickly?

thanks guys!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 2, 2009)

most places require you pay with a card ,,,
anyone of the seedbanks recomended in this section will ship out once you have placed and paid for your order with a credit/debit card eace:


----------



## nvthis (Jun 2, 2009)

If you are anywhere near Lake County in NCal, I have seen querkle clones @ Good Karma.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 2, 2009)

i wish man.  thank you for the offer though.  how is querkle, do most go purple?  is the taste as good as they say?


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 2, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> most places require you pay with a card ,,,
> anyone of the seedbanks recomended in this section will ship out once you have placed and paid for your order with a credit/debit card eace:


I still cant find any that will let me pay with a card.
I just signed up with breedbays auction site and entered all my card info and then go to buy them and it says pay with cash or money order only.***
please help, need to order asap so they can ship out asap!
thx


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 2, 2009)

hxxp://www.seedbank.co.uk/
hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/
hxxp://www.sensiseeds.com/

there 3 for starters eace:


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.seedbank.co.uk/
> hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/
> hxxp://www.sensiseeds.com/
> 
> there 3 for starters eace:


none of those banks have querkle by subcool


----------



## leafminer (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah Relentless I am in the same position. I dunno what's wrong with Paypal. I was wanting The Void 2.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 3, 2009)

hXXp://www.hempdepot.ca/ordering/index.html

eace:


----------



## nvthis (Jun 3, 2009)

Just remember they aren't listed under 'Subcool', look for TGA.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 3, 2009)

k guys... TCVG to the rescue...

listen... register at BidzBay.com where you can bid on Subcool's gear...

I personally have spent over $4K since I joined BreedBay... have somewhere up around 60 strains now...:hubba: 

use a money order purchased at the post office, and send off the payment there... absolutely no probs with bidzbay/breedbay... the "issue" I had at first was dealt with in a very professional manner (dud seeds were all replaced)

BidzBay, the auction site, gets TCVG's stamp of approval.... 

oh... fair warning... don't bid against me....:evil:


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 3, 2009)

anyone found a company that sells querkle and will take a card or paypal?


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 3, 2009)

I found a place that sells querkle and takes cards..
anyone ever try em?
http://www.drdankseeds.com/querkle_461.html


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 7, 2009)

I just got a ten pack of querkle and a to pack of deep purple from TGA.

Game on!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 7, 2009)

wish I could too! help a brotha out!  where can i get these with just a card? no money order or cash!
thx


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 7, 2009)

why no money order if you would have sent a money order to breedbay the day after you started this thread youd probly have the beans by in less than a week from now i sent mine $$$ on a friday with monday being a holiday and they got it and sent it to bc in less than 2 weeks


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 8, 2009)

man... where's yer head? ? ?... if ya got money to put on a card... ya got money to put on a money order... use the card to purchase a money order at the post office....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 8, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I just got a ten pack of querkle and a to pack of deep purple from TGA.
> 
> Game on!



I can't grow my querkle until next fall .  Too hot.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 8, 2009)

True, that's why I have a 12k btu ac unit.

Heat? Solved.
Humidity? Solved.
Power Bill? Crippling.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 8, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> True, that's why I have a 12k btu ac unit.
> 
> Heat? Solved.
> Humidity? Solved.
> Power Bill? Crippling.



2 out of 3 - not bad .  And the most important 2 at that!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 27, 2009)

that I would add, I ordered a 10pk of querkle, cant wait to give em a try!


----------



## leafminer (Jul 5, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> I still cant find any that will let me pay with a card.
> I just signed up with breedbays auction site and entered all my card info and then go to buy them and it says pay with cash or money order only.***
> please help, need to order asap so they can ship out asap!
> thx


Yeah I got the same. It sucks.


----------

